# Black Hole Slow Pitch Tai Special: rod technology wonder



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The Black Hole Tai Special rods are one the the main attractions at Black Hole USA booth. 
I am sure these rods will attract fishermen at Suffern show too.

It is a wonder of rod technology. The blanks weighs only 1.4 oz and the rod is 3.8 oz, but you catch big like you see in the pictures below.
I could 15 - 20 lb drag with such a tiny rod which is normally good for small trout.

It comes with the most expensive Fuji Torzite guides.











..


----------

